# Deeznutz holding/frag/reef tank.



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello to all at GTAA, I've been a member for some time now and I've recently been lurking around the threads. I see alot of folks have migrated from other forums "cough cough".

After having a chance to get familiar with some of the members here I've decided to post my tank.

I recently set up a holding/frag/reef tank in my new home in anticipation of my new build. I thought I'd share it with you guys

Tank specs.

-48x24x14 (70g)acrylic tank made by JT ( thanks buddy)
-30g sump
-Red dragon m10 return
-Vertex cone 250 lol
-2 mp40
-GHL SA doser
-1x400watt MH and 4 x 24watt T5

It's been running for about 3 months now and I've just recently introduced some sps frags into the system.

Ca 380 a bit low, but I have supplements coming
Alk 8.5 and stable
MG don't really care
Ph 8.4 steady

I'm running Tropic marine pro. I've tried cheaper salts, but it has always led my tank to decline.

Enough with the mombo jumbo, onto the pics!

Full tank shot, I want to remove the huge rock on the left side but I have no where to put it 







[/URL]
IMG_3730 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

Frags







[/URL]
IMG_3724 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

I have a pair of Tailspot blennies, they fight like hell. Must be sisters lol I've tried countless times to keep these guys. So far I've had them for about 8 months and they are fat now. They mostly feed on filament algae, which I seem to have quite a bit 







[/URL]
IMG_3721 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]
IMG_3681 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]
IMG_3694 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

Here is my picasso pair from RR. I've had them for about 18 months now







[/URL]
IMG_3707 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]
IMG_3655 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

Corals

Orange crush OG
I've had this piece for about 6 years. The mother colony is about 100 heads.







[/URL]
IMG_3667 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

Brain coral







[/URL]
IMG_3666 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

Crazy frog







[/URL]
IMG_3652 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

Deeznutz torch







[/URL]
IMG_3650 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

Flash







[/URL]
IMG_3645 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

I hope you enjoyed my participation to this site. Looking to update as time goes on. I'm not sure if this tank will stay the way it is when the new one comes. Only time will tell I guess. Hoping to grow out all my frags by the time the new tank is ready for implants 

-dan


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*Thosenuts!*

Looks great dude! (assuming you're a dude based on your username...haha)

I love my Tailspot Blennie, by far one of my favourite fish. So much personality!

Vertex 250 - lol indeed!

My current tank is really just a grow-out tank for my next one.... haha!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

deeznuts as in deeznuts from jdmrides? lol


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

nice frag tank Dan!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> Looks great dude! (assuming you're a dude based on your username...haha)
> 
> I love my Tailspot Blennie, by far one of my favourite fish. So much personality!
> 
> ...


Yes I am a dude, dude lol

Tailspots are such cool fish. I'm happy I can keep them.

The skimmer is over kill I know, but it's all I got. hahaha

Fortunately I'm blessed with an upgrade in the works and my wife lets me play while I wait.



Flexin5 said:


> deeznuts as in deeznuts from jdmrides? lol


No, not the deeznutz from jdmrides. Although, the name was registered when I was in the 240sx club way back when(99). Someone must have bit my style 



sweet ride said:


> nice frag tank Dan!


Thanks Ian, thanks to you


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice tank nice corals nice fish nice pictures..


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Great looking tank - love the frag racks that you made! Great idea.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes it is very creative using PVC pipes for the frags!

Also the pictures are gorgeous.

I now get a hand on a Canon 6D (my son has it) and a 100mm IS macro lens, what settings are required to take those great pictures?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome back Dan!!!


-Tony


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

explor3r said:


> Nice tank nice corals nice fish nice pictures..


Hey thanks Alex, it's no frag cave but it'll have to do. lol Congrats on your website and sponsorship! I'll have to come pay a visit again sometime.



liz said:


> Great looking tank - love the frag racks that you made! Great idea.


Thanks Liz, the frag racks were a inspiration derived from my cheapness lol.
The great thing about these ones is I can bury them in the sand bed. I got lazy after drilling them, cleaning up the burrs and fragging and mounting plugs.
I'll have to get a better pic once it's organized.



notclear said:


> Yes it is very creative using PVC pipes for the frags!
> 
> Also the pictures are gorgeous.
> 
> I now get a hand on a Canon 6D (my son has it) and a 100mm IS macro lens, what settings are required to take those great pictures?


Thanks man! 6d's a fantastic camera, from what I've heard. I just couldn't wait for it and went for the proven 5dmk2.

As for the pics the settings are all over the place. For pics 6 and 7
The settings were

100mm macro 2.8

ISO [email protected] 1/200th

Flash aimed off centered to the left, while fish to the far right of the tank.
430 ex2 set to 1/16

I hope that helps. I was shooting under t5. I'll do some shots under MH next time 



thmh said:


> Welcome back Dan!!!
> 
> -Tony


Thanks Tony, I'll be coming for ya when I'm set up again


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the camera setting details. Will definitely try.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice setup n thanks for sharing...........


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

notclear said:


> Thanks for the camera setting details. Will definitely try.


No problem, you have to be patient with fish though. If you have euro bracing, you can set your flash to point downwards onto the fisg like a spot light. This technique can turn out some stunning fish pics
Here's Toddski








[/URL]
IMG_4703 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]


loonie said:


> Nice setup n thanks for sharing...........


Thanks and no problem.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

One more








[/URL]
IMG_4702 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Stunning pictures and Achilles, thanks for sharing!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks man, unfortunately Toddski is no longer with us. My LFS that I trusted sold it on me. Was told he died with no picture and/or caracas. Healthiest Achilles in the GTA! Had him since a juvi and in captivity for 4 years. The pics do most of the talking

-dan


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That totally sucks dude!!! I hate stores like that!!!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes it sucks big time! Did you move your fish there because of the power outage?


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Seriously ?!! what is he giving you back in return ? why wouldn't he show you the carcass ?

We should boycott this LFS.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Mikeylikes said:


> Seriously ?!! what is he giving you back in return ? why wouldn't he show you the carcass ?
> 
> We should boycott this LFS.


Here is just one problem - we can not boycott them all.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

deeznutz said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to have one of this guys just beautiful, did you notice the fish was looking at you when you took the picture


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> That totally sucks dude!!! I hate stores like that!!!


Yeah he's a slime ball for sure. Also sold me a Miracles tank that wasn't a Miracles tank. Talked to Miracles to verify.



notclear said:


> Yes it sucks big time! Did you move your fish there because of the power outage?


I moved all my stuff there to prepare for my new Miracles 36x36 cube. Which he also stiffed me on as well.



Mikeylikes said:


> Seriously ?!! what is he giving you back in return ? why wouldn't he show you the carcass ?
> 
> We should boycott this LFS.


Seriously!!! He's giving me the shaft in return. He didn't show me the carcass because he sold him or kept him for himself lol. I just have to point out that I believe he sold him on speculation. This is right after I realized he sold me a phoney Miracles tank. I went in to grab all my stuff. When I asked for Toddski, they were like he didn't tell you it died? Surprise surprise



sig said:


> Here is just one problem - we can not boycott them all.


It's not everyday a LFS would screw one of there long time customers. He must have been desperate and hard up on cash. He owe's everyone in the business money. Pathetic.



explor3r said:


> I would love to have one of this guys just beautiful, did you notice the fish was looking at you when you took the picture


Toddski was the best fish ever! He totally swims back and forth while starring at you. Its kind of his thing. He was a mean SOB when he wanted to be though.
King of the tank. My next one will have to be added last as this one kicked the hell out of my Sargassum trigger. Killed him in two days 
It's hard to introduce stuff into the tank when he came into the picture.
I sure hope I can find another healthy one. Achilles are notorious for dying within months for no reason. At least that's what I've read on RC.
But I think you should at least try one of these beauties. Get a small one. Mine barely had an orange tail patch. It was about the size of a pencil eraser and it wasn't even orange. He was also in pretty bad shape when I got him.

Only time will tell  NEXT!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing your pictures.....and your ups and downs. Beautiful regardless.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

oh man that sucks! what a beautiful fish! i'd love to keep one if i had a tank big enough.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Just a little update on the hold/frag/reef tank.

I've been experiencing a small outbreak of bubble algae and a bit of hair algae. I added a few emerald crabs, but I haven't seen them in a week or so. Both algaes are still present. 

A week later, I had a chance to pick up a beautiful red sea Sailfin tang at 2.5". He was in great shape and I couldn't resist the temptation so he's gracing my tank  Oh yeah, he's taken care of the hair algae. But he hasn't taken to the bubble algae. I sure hope he does. Eats like a pig though. I know the Sailfin will be too big for this tank, but I do have a new tank on it way  Again, this is a grow out tank. All fish and coral are fair game 

I've also noticed a huge increase in pods and decided it's time for a mandarin goby. So far, so good. I never had any problems with keeping them long term. I've only lost 2 in 8 years and one was because of a tank move and the other one was because I decided to add two hoping they would pair up. It obviously didn't happen. Poor guy.

Today, I meet up with another board member and got two flame tip BTA. For those of you who didn't pick these guys up. Shame on you. Absolutely crazy colour!
Great guy too. Thanks Brian!

As for my frags, all SPS frags are doing great and have encrusted their plugs. Just waiting for the upwards growth. Colour has stay put for now and no browning effect.

So that's about it for the hold/frag/reef tank, for NOW! Pics to come soon.
I love this hobby!

Happy reefing!

-dan


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, we need pictures!!!! 
Would love to see the Sailfin tang. Such a little guy!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Sure thing, she's a bit shy. But becoming more brave as the days go by.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Just a quick update, holding tank is doing well. Very stable now and no signs of algaes 
All of my sps frags have encrusted their base and I'm starting to mount them onto large disc.

Coraline algae is starting to take hold as well. 

Here's a few pics of my Desjardin's Sailfin








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

and my diso ball leather








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Frag tank is doing well. Keeping stuff alive and growing for this tank


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Too bad about todsky that Achilles was sick.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Too bad about todsky that Achilles was sick.


It was too bad. Live and learn I guess. On a good note, I picked up a replacement Achilles. He's settling in nicely


----------

